# Empire State troops



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

In a more offensive Empire army, would it be better to have 20 halberdiers with 10 man swordsman detatchments, 20 swordsmen with halberdier attatchments or pure swordsmen or halberdiers?

obviously i would have other missile troops, cavalry and artillery supporting them.

what are peoples opinion on this?


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

id go with 20 swordsmen just because i think they're cooler :biggrin:


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

20 swordsmen units with 10 halbediers detachments. Almost always flank charge with halberds is nice:mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Master Andael said:


> 20 swordsmen units with 10 halbediers detachments. Almost always flank charge with halberds is nice:mrgreen:


agreed :good:


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Master Andael said:


> 20 swordsmen units with 10 halbediers detachments. Almost always flank charge with halberds is nice:mrgreen:


This is also the way I would go, this way your main unit get the extra save for HW + shield making them more durable and the more vunerable unit goes in the side to minimise damage.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Right. Let's look at what they're going to be used for here:

They will be get charged. With M4, you are very average and will rarely charge your enemy. As a result, a swordsmen block would be ideal due to their higher WS for the same cost as other state troop variants.

Now the detachments:

How many wounds are you going to cause with 5 (at best) S4 attacks largely hitting on 4s? In return you can expect some extra attacks back from your enemy and with a limited toughness and armour save, you might end up losing combat resolution.

It is for the above reason that I would always go with swordsmen since they are more survivable. The detachment is there jst to provide the +1 CR for flanking and removing ranks.

(I have to say that this idea is not my own and was given to me by an experience player.)


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

i think we all agree on the swordsmen holding while the halberds flank so go do it


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

daemonhammer said:


> i think we all agree on the swordsmen holding while the halberds flank so go do it


Did you even bother to read my post?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've always been a fan of the block of 25 Swordsmen with a Hero level character and a supporting unit (or two) of 9 Free Company Militia in a 3x3 formation.


----------

